# Field Trial Attire



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

What are some good suppliers for white handler's jacket, black handling gloves and a baseball cap with white underside?

Thanks


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Golden garment has the nice traditional quilted jackets in white, black and reversable. Gotta have one!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Jacket-Golden Lake Garment Co.
Gloves- Under Armor (running gloves maybe?)
Hat- Avery Handlers cap


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

for gloves I looked at first for black golfing gloves thinking that they'd be really light weight and thin, but ended up getting a pair of batting gloves which are just as nice. If I remember, I picked those up at Target!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have tried just about every type of glove for a variety of applications (shooting,hunting,bird throwing, dog training, etc) but the ones I like best are baseball batting gloves (specifically those made by Mizuno) they are cut like my golf gloves but have breathable lycra and leather palms for grip...I have tried the football gloves but they almost grip too well with the tacky finger material which sticks to bird feathers

another product I learned to use from my calf roping pals is a hand balm called Working Hands, usually found at Lowe's or a horse & tack shop...it works great in the winter to keep your hands from getting cracked or split from always being wet, after throwing decoys or handling dead birds..


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> another product I learned to use from my calf roping pals is a hand balm called Working Hands, usually found at Lowe's or a horse & tack shop...it works great in the winter to keep your hands from getting cracked or split from always being wet, after throwing decoys or handling dead birds..


Sure Bon, sure..... :monkey:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I just like the lightweight Cabel'a glove liners. They have a little stretch to them. I keep several pair in my drawer so when they get wet, I just change them. For training, I just use the black knit gloves that cost $1.00 from the check out line at the Target. If I loose them I don't care. I have no use for leather palms like Bon does, I just like a close fitting glove.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Jacket--I use the Golden Lake
Gloves: Black Mechanixwear
Hat: any old black hat--don't have one with a white underside.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> Sure Bon, sure..... :monkey:


I don't play rodeo games, but had lots of friends who did when I lived in Big D..I work as a waiter, cant afford to have unattractive ,cut up, or unmanicured hands while i am serving guests 

http://okeeffescompany.com/index.php?page=working-hands


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> I don't play rodeo games, but had lots of friends who did when I lived in Big D..I work as a waiter, *cant afford to have unattractive ,cut up, or unmanicured hands *while i am serving guests
> 
> http://okeeffescompany.com/index.php?page=working-hands


So Bon... are you saying you don't want your hands to look like Jerry's date on Seinfeld in the "man hands" episode??


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

In Florida, you might want to look into the white long sleeve Columbia PFG shirts or the LCSupply Handlers Jacket II.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Avery also has a white as well as a black handlers jacket with a mesh back. Along the coast, the quilted one could be used for maybe 2 months. JMHO.

Janet


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> I don't play rodeo games, but had lots of friends who did when I lived in Big D..I work as a waiter, cant afford to have unattractive ,cut up, or unmanicured hands while i am serving guests
> 
> http://okeeffescompany.com/index.php?page=working-hands



Bon,
try this - http://www.gramplyford.com/


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gloves?I can remember all the amatuer women used to wear them but are the guys wearing them now?Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jd6400 said:


> Gloves?I can remember all the amatuer women used to wear them but are the guys wearing them now?Jim


Only to intimidate the dog


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jd6400 said:


> Gloves?I can remember all the amatuer women used to wear them but are the guys wearing them now?Jim


come on Jim, you are old enough to remember where the "Rex Carr standard look" of the 70's was the white coat with black leather gloves, at least it was the standard attire on the west coast circuit..very Tres Chic


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Save yourself some trouble and pick up a pair of Mechanix brand gloves from your local auto parts store. 
They work great, hold up for a long time and are OK when wet.
The Original is good enough for dog work but if you want to get technical visit the Mechanix website.


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Am going to pick up a white columbia shirt and the avery cap and the mechanix gloves. As for the hand balm....I'll leave that to you guys.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Breck said:


> Save yourself some trouble and pick up a pair of Mechanix brand gloves from your local auto parts store.
> They work great, hold up for a long time and are OK when wet.
> The Original is good enough for dog work but if you want to get technical visit the Mechanix website.



I buy the all black mechanic gloves from Fastenal. 14 bucks. They are washable and hold up pretty good. They also have womens sizes as well.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

CBeaty said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. Am going to pick up a white columbia shirt and the avery cap and the mechanix gloves. As for the hand balm....I'll leave that to you guys.



don't forget the ball bearings


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Musta been a west coast thing....Bon......haaa! I`m trying to picture J.Sweezy ,Charlie K.,or dad with gloves.Had a bird day this spring with clients and after we were done I was asked where the hand sanitizer was? HAAAAA. Jim


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Whatever happened to suit and ties? The Tweed looks was always classy.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your right!!!!Training stopped at 3 pm and out came th Martinis....Too


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

tzappia said:


> Whatever happened to suit and ties? The Tweed looks was always classy.


that fashion statement left the game when David Crow left the game...I do enjoy seeing the old pictures of the Wallaces and Murnanes in coats, ties and fedoras...looked a lot like Tom Landry on the sideline of a FB game


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

I have never trialed a retriever. I am curious... is the clothing (white coat, gloves, and all) expected? I get the visibility reasons, but I guess what I am asking is, would a judge take a handler in regular attire seriously? and just watch and judge the dog?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mountaindogs said:


> I have never trialed a retriever. I am curious... is the clothing (white coat, gloves, and all) expected? I get the visibility reasons, but I guess what I am asking is, would a judge take a handler in regular attire seriously? and just watch and judge the dog?



from an old thread on the same topic.


Goldenboy said:


> Look like a shmoe, get treated like a shmoe. Fair? Maybe not. Just a fact of life. Want to run with the big dogs? Rorem, Lardy, Dave Mosher, Rick Roberts, and many others, they all look composed (and they _are_ composed) on the line.
> 
> In his video Rorem goes out of his way to mention that you never want to let-on when your dog does something that you disapprove of while under judgement. An extension of that is to, at least, look like you know what you're doing when you're up there.
> 
> Dress anyway you want, train anyway you want, it's your dog regards,


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> from an old thread on the same topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so, Goldenboy. Seen lots of handlers come to the line in Derby, where there will not be any handling, dressed in most anything.

JS


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

depending on the handler sometimes too many clothes, sometimes not enough clothes, standard attire at a field trial is pretty casual and in the handling stakes topped by a white or black handling jacket


----------



## lucky louie (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone handle in black?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

mountaindogs said:


> I have never trialed a retriever. I am curious... is the clothing (white coat, gloves, and all) expected? I get the visibility reasons, but I guess what I am asking is, would a judge take a handler in regular attire seriously? and just watch and judge the dog?


Go have a look at a field trial near you and see for yourself. In the spring Chattanooga Retriever Club holds a Field Trial just across the river from you in Birchwood. Or drive up to Mr Bakers near Bristol in October for the East Tn event.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

speaking of dressing attire, I am sensing a Goooser pic coming on.........


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> speaking of dressing attire, I am sensing a Goooser pic coming on.........


Hopefully not.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I think the last time Gooser got into a conversation about clothing at a trail, a pink camo bikini was a go to article of clothing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> I think the last time Gooser got into a conversation about clothing at a trail, .


that cross dressing doofuss isn't brave enough to show up a field trial


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank goodness Shayne is on sabbatical from RTF. I'd hate to think we had to relive the puka shell necklace craze.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> that cross dressing doofuss isn't brave enough to show up a field trial


Unfortunately, he might be. And this time of year, if he shows up in those darn bubbles, they just won't last long enough. I feel scortched corneas coming on....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

lucky louie said:


> Does anyone handle in black?


I think either Rorem or one of the A list pros suggested it based on the background and lighting to show contrast so your dog could see you better at distance


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Breck said:


> Go have a look at a field trial near you and see for yourself. In the spring Chattanooga Retriever Club holds a Field Trial just across the river from you in Birchwood. Or drive up to Mr Bakers near Bristol in October for the East Tn event.


Yes, I need to. Always seems to conflict with a NAVHDA test for me and with NAVHDA I am lucky to have a test within a days drive, so I can't go to a different one... 
I did go to one, a while back and I honestly do not remember any gloves. It was HOT and I didn't see any jackets either. But then maybe I didn't see the winners... ;-)


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

If you will be trialing, you might also look into getting a wide brim hat from Brenda Little (as displayed by Ken Neil in every trial he runs). First, it will help you fit in. Second, that little tiny white inside of a baseball hat has nothing on those hats.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

lucky louie said:


> Does anyone handle in black?


Tulsa RC 2010 spring trial.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Laurie the white coat and black gloves are simply tools of the trade. Very few, if any, handlers don't wear a white top of some sort. Not all use gloves but black gloves are common. The distances encountered in FT's require that a dog stopping on a sit whistle be able to spot his handler quickly from several hundred yards away. Often the handler is standing in shadow or against a tree line. Without white the handler might be jumping up and down trying to get the dog to see him. Even when wearing white viability can be challenging. Black gloves to provide some contrast. If handler is standing on high ground and the background from the dogs perspective is clear bright sky a black jacket may work better than white. Some jackets are reversible wt/blk. Sometimes white gloves are better than black. All just tools but very necessary. 
If you entered a chili cook off and hoped to win it would you want something to cook on or could you win with cold chili? No rule says you have to cook your chili but you would be foolish not to!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

EdA said:


> that cross dressing doofuss isn't brave enough to show up a field trial


here is a snapshot of a couple of average field trial fellers I found with the rtf search.
I think one is Ken G. not sure of the udder...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> speaking of dressing attire, I am sensing a Goooser pic coming on.........



ask and ye shall.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> here is a snapshot of a couple of average field trial fellers I found with the rtf search.
> I think one is Ken G. not sure of the udder...


that would be Guthrie and Bruce Loeffelholz, not sure of their relationship but I am reasonably certain they are both straight.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

EdA said:


> I am reasonably certain they are both straight.


as straight as this ?


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

CBeaty said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. Am going to pick up a white columbia shirt and the avery cap and the mechanix gloves. As for the hand balm....I'll leave that to you guys.


So Clint when are running a trial? Are you running a Q?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hahha Nobody at a trial gives a hoot what you are wearing.They are just listening for a "no Here" so you can be crossed off the list.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

CBeaty said:


> What are some good suppliers for white handler's jacket, black handling gloves and a baseball cap with white underside?
> 
> Thanks


This work for you? I can get the phone number for ya... 

My Patron showing me his stylish "OVER"...


----------

